# Omg my coastle cp shauny..?



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

I couldnt believe what i saw yesterday ?... My male coastle shauny boy  was mating with my male diamondxjungle... soooo looks like shauny isnt a shauny boy after all... reason being my diamondx jungle has bread with another female sooo i no 100% he s male even though ive had shaunyboy probed abt 5 times from reptile experts and they all said 100% male but now looks like shauny is a she and all along ive been calling her shauny for 3years...


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 27, 2010)

good on shawnee lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 27, 2010)

uhm, isnt that a hybrid...


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> good on shawnee lol


THANKS... :lol: I HAD AN IDEA HE WAS A SHE ITS THE EYES LOL


----------



## euphorion (Feb 27, 2010)

asharee. sure is, big time, buuuut she lives in the UK so shes allowed to create hybrids knowingly.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE ARE TAKING THE MICK OUT OF ME NOT VERY NICE INDEED:cry:


----------



## euphorion (Feb 27, 2010)

we're not taking the mick, really we're not. its just hard to take you seriously when you're flashing around like that and talking about hybrids. in australia most people are very against the creation of non-natrally occurring hybrid specimens. in fact, it is illegal in australia to do so. regardless of the legalities you will find that most on this forum (being an australian forum) would be displeased to read your thread, so you will likely find very few replies here. i would suggest sharing your news on a hybrid forum, perhaps a british or US forum (where hybridisation of species is not frowned upon) where people may be more willing to share in your news.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> we're not taking the mick, really we're not. its just hard to take you seriously when you're flashing around like that and talking about hybrids. in australia most people are very against the creation of non-natrally occurring hybrid specimens. in fact, it is illegal in australia to do so. regardless of the legalities you will find that most on this forum (being an australian forum) would be displeased to read your thread, so you will likely find very few replies here. i would suggest sharing your news on a hybrid forum, perhaps a british or US forum (where hybridisation of species is not frowned upon) where people may be more willing to share in your news.


I AM SOOOOOO SORRY I DIDNT KNOW THIS 1 BIT ): i wont be putting any hybrids threads up again as i didnt know this would upset people on this site...  i truely apologise


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't be sorry! I'm just having a larf larf. I really am excited for you, if i didn't care i wouldn'
t have gone to that effort to reply. Well done!


----------



## euphorion (Feb 27, 2010)

some people here are still interested in hybrids, whether we like them or not we can still be curious to see what is being created. there is an exotics section that you could perhaps post in, where people would certainly be more keen to see your animals. yes i know you posted in chitchat but im just making helpful suggestions.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't have a problem with it ^_^ plus the fact you didn't know shauny was a girl in the first place lol!

probably a good idea what shoo shoo suggested, post it in exotics  they are still cute snakies though!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Don't be sorry! I'm just having a larf larf. I really am excited for you, if i didn't care i wouldn'
> t have gone to that effort to reply. Well done!


Hi waruikazi thanks alot  i was getting a bit worried at first...): just didnt think? its cause i am a newbie from the uk


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> I don't have a problem with it ^_^ plus the fact you didn't know shauny was a girl in the first place lol!
> 
> probably a good idea what shoo shoo suggested, post it in exotics  they are still cute snakies though!


i really didnt know that shauny was a female 100%.. i defo will...  thanks glad you like my pythons


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Hybridising isnt illegal in australia! it is in some states but not all! there are alot of people on this site that are against it though and dont mind imposing there veiws onto others so be ready for that if you decide to post here, unless your talking about chondros and then people dont mind turning a blind eye and aquiring a hybrid for a cheaper price! in my opinion hybridising the limited amount of animals you have over there is far better than jumping on the locality specific ban wagon we have going here at the moment and raping and pilliging our bush for more


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 27, 2010)

do you have pics of shauny?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## euphorion (Feb 27, 2010)

hey farma, i didnt know that, what states is it not illegal? and what do you mean about the GTP's?


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hybridising isnt illegal in australia! it is in some states but not all! there are alot of people on this site that are against it though and dont mind imposing there veiws onto others so be ready for that if you decide to post here, unless your talking about chondros and then people dont mind turning a blind eye and aquiring a hybrid for a cheaper price! in my opinion hybridising the limited amount of animals you have over there is far better than jumping on the locality specific ban wagon we have going here at the moment and raping and pilliging our bush for more


Hiya FARMA i prob wont post a thread again ... if it s a problem there s no point ? but i really had no idea lol


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> do you have pics of shauny?!?!?!?!?!?


hi there i have sum pics in my album


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> some people here are still interested in hybrids, whether we like them or not we can still be curious to see what is being created. there is an exotics section that you could perhaps post in, where people would certainly be more keen to see your animals. yes i know you posted in chitchat but im just making helpful suggestions.


Thanks for that shooshoo


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 27, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> Hiya FARMA i prob wont post a thread again ... if it s a problem there s no point ? but i really had no idea lol



It's not a problem, post away! There's plenty of people on here that like hybrids, no matter what you do there's always going to be someone with a different opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

NSW species list has quite a few hybrids on it! and theres more mixed blood GTP's in captivity here than their are aussie ones!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> It's not a problem, post away! There's plenty of people on here that like hybrids, no matter what you do there's always going to be someone with a different opinion.


 

exactly what dan said 

not all of us are dead against it and some find it interesting 
its only fair you post what you like! but dont take it to heart when people disagree with you because theres always going to be someone here that will


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for that dan & farma...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 27, 2010)

Well Jane I have a hybrid and I love hybrids nothing wrong with them....


----------



## Khagan (Feb 27, 2010)

Feel free to post up all the threads on your snakes you like ;D! As long as they abide by the forum rules then it's 100% ok and people who don't like hybrids can simpley not click your thread lol.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks alot  i was thinking of putting sum pics of yazmin up on a thread cause she has just shed and she looks soooo pretty i do luv my hybrids lol.. gotta say


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2010)

Add some pictures to this thread, I'm sure we'd all like to see pictures of your snakes


----------



## euphorion (Feb 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> NSW species list has quite a few hybrids on it! and theres more mixed blood GTP's in captivity here than their are aussie ones!



aah the PNG line GTP's? thought you meant something different  where can i find the list of hybrids that keepers can knowingly create as recognised in NSW?


----------



## unique (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 27, 2010)

Dont get too excited, maybe your snakes are just homo's........

donks


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

and species code 2625 will cover all the ones that arent' listed there
and its also funny that diamond x coastal is listed twice just to confuse things a little more, you can enee menee minee moe the code for that one lol


----------



## krefft (Feb 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> where can i find the list of hybrids that keepers can knowingly create as recognised in NSW?


 
You can create anything in NSW to my knowledge. You see the enlightened folk at the DEC realise that Hybrids take the pressure off the locale specific (wild)animals that some keepers still want.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2010)

FAY!!!

This thread was in chit chat?!?!?!? And my original post was well on topic of this thread! I congratulated her on getting copulation?!?!?!


----------



## aprice (Feb 27, 2010)

I still wouldn't be so sure 'he' is a 'she', especially if he has been probed several times as a male. I'd say they are both males.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 27, 2010)

aprice said:


> I still wouldn't be so sure 'he' is a 'she', especially if he has been probed several times as a male. I'd say they are both males.


 
a couple of horses hoofs :lol:


----------



## aprice (Feb 27, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> a couple of horses hoofs :lol:


 
lol.... ive seen it happen


----------



## euphorion (Feb 27, 2010)

krefft said:


> You can create anything in NSW to my knowledge. You see the enlightened folk at the DEC realise that Hybrids take the pressure off the locale specific (wild)animals that some keepers still want.



weird, i cant believe i never knew that! fair enough then eh  in other news, did warukazi get an infraction for that??


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> weird, i cant believe i never knew that! fair enough then eh  in other news, did warukazi get an infraction for that??



No he didn't.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 27, 2010)

Farma said:


> Hybridising isnt illegal in australia! it is in some states but not all! there are alot of people on this site that are against it though and dont mind imposing there veiws onto others so be ready for that if you decide to post here, unless your talking about chondros and then people dont mind turning a blind eye and aquiring a hybrid for a cheaper price! in my opinion hybridising the limited amount of animals you have over there is far better than jumping on the locality specific ban wagon we have going here at the moment and raping and pilliging our bush for more


 
As you can see JungleJaguar, there are people like Farma on this site who do offer intelligent and informed comments. 



JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> Hiya FARMA i prob wont post a thread again ... if it s a problem there s no point ? but i really had no idea lol


 
Don't let the trolls scare you off JJ! You would be surprised to know that MANY people on this forum are pro and or indifferent to hybridisation. You will find, however, that those opposed, often quite strongly, are the more vocal ones, foaming at the mouth and whatnot.

Post away, I would suggest in the "Australian Pythons" section if they are, of course, Aussie species. Do you keep jags as well? Never get tired of looking at those!

Cheers and welcome to APS!


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for your nice friendly comments... Peeps   and thanks for the advise aswell


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 28, 2010)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> As you can see JungleJaguar, there are people like Farma on this site who do offer intelligent and informed comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI SNAKE WHISPERER  thanks for that ... i will put sum pics up later lol.. i know lol. jags are very nice snake s what snakes have you got ?


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 28, 2010)

aprice said:


> I still wouldn't be so sure 'he' is a 'she', especially if he has been probed several times as a male. I'd say they are both males.


well i was told shauny was 100% MALE by 5 experts? but surely carnt be a male if my diamondxjungle is mating with shauny? i was watching sooo i am pretty sure shauny is female


----------



## benc63 (Feb 28, 2010)

Farma said:


> and species code 2625 will cover all the ones that arent' listed there
> and its also funny that diamond x coastal is listed twice just to confuse things a little more, you can enee menee minee moe the code for that one lol


 
One code is for a hybrid and the other is for the naturally occuring intergrade which is not the same thing.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 28, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> we're not taking the mick, really we're not. its just hard to take you seriously when you're flashing around like that and talking about hybrids. in australia most people are very against the creation of non-natrally occurring hybrid specimens. in fact, it is illegal in australia to do so. regardless of the legalities you will find that most on this forum (being an australian forum) would be displeased to read your thread, so you will likely find very few replies here. i would suggest sharing your news on a hybrid forum, perhaps a british or US forum (where hybridisation of species is not frowned upon) where people may be more willing to share in your news.





JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> I AM SOOOOOO SORRY I DIDNT KNOW THIS 1 BIT ): i wont be putting any hybrids threads up again as i didnt know this would upset people on this site...  i truely apologise



yea shoo is right alot of people in Australia are against hybrids but then there are people that like hybrids and are interested. 

n don't be sorry just *(don't take what the members say to heart)* there not meaning to put you down or make fun of you. 

yea please i would love to see some pics?


----------



## unique (Feb 28, 2010)

can GTP hybrids be put on a class 1 license...under this one code? 

if this code is for unknown...what is going to stop 
people from making carpalls and put them on license? 
are they going to DNA test every hybrid to see whats in
the mix? or are they going to tell by the snakes appearance???


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

unique said:


> can GTP hybrids be put on a class 1 license...under this one code?
> 
> if this code is for unknown...what is going to stop
> people from making carpalls and put them on license?
> ...


 
I think their aim would be to have people honestly declair what they have not DNA test everything! the reason theres no carpondros on the list is probably that people havent declaired any and I'd imagine they'd go on a class 2 licence


----------



## unique (Feb 28, 2010)

i forgot that most people are honest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

well if your legally allowed to keep them on licence their should be no reason to be dishonest about it should there?


----------

